# What to bring?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

What you need and what you have room for varies from barn to barn, but your list looks good to start with. Some things I'd double check are whether or not you need to provide your own water bucket(s), if there's room for you to keep the metal garbage can there, if they already have some basic first aid supplies available, if you need to bring/install your own hooks for halter/fly mask/etc.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I would start by checking with the barn in terms of what you can bring and store there. I would not need my own can to store feed, feed bucket, or first aid kit- all of those things are there for me at the barn.

In addition to your list, I'll add a few other things I brought and keep in my cubby (we don't have full lockers, but we do have big cabinets that can be locked for our personal things). I always keep:
1. 1-2 extra fly masks (my mare is a pro at getting them off and her eyes are very sensitive to dust/allergens, meaning they're always running and attract flies). If there aren't easily accessible backups, she'll go without a mask until I hike the pasture to find hers.
2. A jug of her fly spray concentrate in case she runs out on a day I'm not there so the barn staff can mix her up another batch.
3. Shampoo/sponge/mane conditioner
4. Rain sheet, blanket, and hood (assuming not necessary since you're in Florida! )
5. I brought a stall guard so her door can be open when people are in the barn.

That's pretty much it though, most things are provided for us so I didn't have to bring much.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

One thing to remember about boarding is usually there are more horses around or turned out with your horse. More horses = more chances of quarrels. Scratches and cuts can happen. You already listed a first aid kit- but I always keep something like furazone and vetricyn on hand. 

Also, when I boarded my halters and lead ropes disappeared ALL THE TIME.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If Misty is moving and staying local,... water may not be needed to bring. Does the barn have a filtering system on their well or are they public/city water?
Hay... 2 bales is plenty to bring for a changeover....will she be out on grass?
I would invest in a Sharpie marker and start by labeling her and your name on any of her blankets, sheets so they aren't mistakenly put on the wrong horse...it happens when so many blankets look alike.
Halters and shanks... again use that marker or get some inexpensive name plates or a embroidered name on her halter/shank if nylon...
A basic first aid kit of gauze pads, vet wrap, some tape, antiseptic cream, thermometer and a box that seals to keep out the dirt and filth to protect it. You can buy a basic first aid kit too...
Some grooming basics of soft brush, hard brush, hoof pick, curry comb so you can clean Misty...add a sweat scraper for after a bath or cool hosing.
A bucket with a sponge and visit Walmart and buy some Mane & Tail Shampoo...
Fly spray bottle and supply of fly spray for her....
If the barn is feeding her are you required to purchase her feed? They may though have containers already to store feed in...
The barn may already have buckets for water and feed.
Most barns have stall doors and not all have or allow stall guards to be used.

If this is a existing "boarding barn" most just bring their horse and personal equipment of halters, shanks, grooming and medical. A few days of feed is something other than what they feed was fed, a bale or two of hay and that is it...all else is on the premise.
Most barns will also loan buckets and such while you purchase if needed.

Breathe and ask what is available before thinking you need to supply everything...you might be pleasantly surprised!!
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

This is a barn that used to be used for breeding, but the new owner only has two mares, and she's trying to get about six or so horses on the property. So not very established. I'll be the first boarder with I believe two more horses coming in November. 

Its self-care except the BO will drop feed twice a day and turn out in the morning. But not hay. The plan is in winter for us to calculate number of round bales a month divide it by the number of horses, and each owner puts that much money towards hay. Random example 500 a month for hay, 5 horses, each person pays 100 per horse. Grain you have to provide. 

I'm thinking of getting the ID tags you use on dogs, and putting those on her halter/lead ropes. 

I just talked to the BO, I will need a smaller bucket to carry feed to her stall where there is larger bucket that's harder to removed, but automatic waters in stalls. I'm thinking I'll supply a water bucket just because she's never had an auto. Any tips to get her use to an automatic? ITs 100 gallon troughs in the pasture, and BO just ask that if we see its below 1/3rd we dump and refill it. 

There is a tack room of sorts. Really its an old foaling stall that's been enclosed, but we are allowed to bring a tack locker, so I'm planning on keeping my stuff in there. 

Food storage is going to be a problem. BO has no problem dumping feed, but she's not going to weigh and mess with a bunch of supplements. She's basically "I'll dump 1/2 coffee can in her bucket" type. Misty gets 0.85lbs of her RB, 1 lb of Timothy hay pellets, and Remission, Raspberry leaves, and salt in her feed. 

I'm thinking of getting some small containers or ziplocks, labeling them, and measuring her feed so BO only has to dump. I'll feed at nights for sure, but some days mornings I won't be able to make it out. Does anyone do this? Or have a better solution? 

BO has fly spray, first aid, etc but unless we run out she doesnt want us in her stuff, which I totally understand.

Misty is going to be going out in a grazing muzzle, I'm hoping that I can wean her off even a RB and just go to a vitamin/mineral supplement. 15 acres of grass for a foundered mare isn't the greatest thing, but they do have a sacrifice area for muddy weather she can go in worst case. 

I'm trying to figure out shaving storage. BO keeps hers in an empty stall, but that's not going to be an option for me. Thinking I'll borrow my Dad's truck and get a pallet, and than just bring over what I need and keep an emergency bag in my car. 

Did I mention my car is a 91' Camaro? That's going to be fun.


----------



## pony jasper (Jan 11, 2014)

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm thinking of getting the ID tags you use on dogs, and putting those on her halter/lead ropes.


That's such a good idea! I'm going to borrow it. I've been sharpie-ing things, but for halter/rope/blankets/etc I'd like it to look a lil nicer! 



Rain Shadow said:


> I'm thinking of getting some small containers or ziplocks, labeling them, and measuring her feed so BO only has to dump.


I do SmartPaks to make it easy on myself, but at the new barn I'm moving to a lot of people do what you've described with ziplocks. The barn manager requires that you drop off your month's supply when you pay board.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ziploc Gallon Size freezer bags for feed.
Can't imagine she needs more supplements than will fit in that....

If her feed fits in and her supplements do it!
Make enough bags up for a week BOTH feedings in case you can't get there she is fed appropriately.
A small steel garbage can to put her feed packages in for rodent protection, horse protection too and you should make the B/O happy.
1 bag per feeding to dump and a fed horse....
_Misty will be happy too...._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ziploc Gallon Size freezer bags for feed.
Can't imagine she needs more supplements than will fit in that....

If her feed fits in and her supplements do it!
Make enough bags up for a week BOTH feedings in case you can't get there she is fed appropriately.
A small steel garbage can to put her feed packages in for rodent protection, horse protection too and you should make the B/O happy.
1 bag per feeding to dump and a fed horse....
_Misty will be happy too...._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Some thoughts... 



Rain Shadow said:


> Its self-care except the BO will drop feed twice a day and turn out in the morning. But not hay. The plan is in winter for us to calculate number of round bales a month divide it by the number of horses, and each owner puts that much money towards hay. Random example 500 a month for hay, 5 horses, each person pays 100 per horse. Grain you have to provide.


What's the plan for providing hay while the horses are inside? Small hole hay nets are great for making hay last longer, but make sure either you or the BO can reliably fill & hang them.



Rain Shadow said:


> Any tips to get her use to an automatic? ITs 100 gallon troughs in the pasture, and BO just ask that if we see its below 1/3rd we dump and refill it.


What kind of waterer is it? The ones that have a float and it just fills up a bucket whenever the water level goes down aren't generally a problem. If it's the kind where the horse has to press its nose to a lever then that takes some learning. Either way, having a regular water bucket available until you're certain she's drinking from the auto waterer is a very good idea!

I'd be a bit wary of the water trough arrangement. 6 horses will go through 100 gallons very quickly (daily during hot weather) and it really ought to be up to someone who's there (the BO) to monitor the water levels and make sure it's cleaned regularly. Otherwise it becomes everybody's problem and no one's responsibility.



Rain Shadow said:


> Food storage is going to be a problem. BO has no problem dumping feed, but she's not going to weigh and mess with a bunch of supplements. She's basically "I'll dump 1/2 coffee can in her bucket" type. Misty gets 0.85lbs of her RB, 1 lb of Timothy hay pellets, and Remission, Raspberry leaves, and salt in her feed.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some small containers or ziplocks, labeling them, and measuring her feed so BO only has to dump. I'll feed at nights for sure, but some days mornings I won't be able to make it out. Does anyone do this? Or have a better solution?


That's what most people I know do: just measure out each feeding and mix in the supplements as you want. I've used the 'cheap' food storage containers in the past, but they inevitably get lost and/or broken. Plastic bags are much cheaper in the long run. They can get reused quite a bit (especially if you get the thicker freezer bags) but it's still not a big deal if the occasional one gets ripped. Gallon size should work well for the amount of feed you mention.

I keep my feed at home and bring about a week's worth at a time to the barn, where I have a small-ish plastic box to store it. No issues with rodents getting into it so far, but I think that's because other boarders' grain is an easier target atm...



Rain Shadow said:


> Misty is going to be going out in a grazing muzzle, I'm hoping that I can wean her off even a RB and just go to a vitamin/mineral supplement. 15 acres of grass for a foundered mare isn't the greatest thing, but they do have a sacrifice area for muddy weather she can go in worst case.


Look into some of the supplements out there for IR horses that contain magnesium and chromium. Remission is a good one that is reasonably priced. (ETA... duh, I see you're already feeding this!)


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I'm going to leave small holed haynet set up for her in her stall. I'm out daily so I can just put 3 or so in her stall which will be more than enough. 

There is I believe 4 troughs out there, so plenty of water. There is also a pond. I have to check which will be in her stall. There are both on the property. I'm not a fan of automatic waters. She's a crappy drinker in winter, so I'm going to see if I can just not use it, so I can watch her intake. 

Yep looks like I'm going to be using zip locks bags. 

Yep she's on Remission already


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Does she need raspberry leaves since she gets the remission?

Can I ask WHY your obese foundered horse is getting timothy pellets in addition to pasture hay and an RB? I think that may be why she's not losing weight and is having issues!! Do just the RB and remission, add salt when you're there, call it good. Doesn't need to be complicated.

In fact I'd cut out the timothy pellets yesterday, don't wait until you move her.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

She's on the Raspberry leaves because she is a very marish girl. Cheaper version of mare magic. 

Currently she's not on pasture for more than an hour a day where she is. The pellets are 1lb not a ton, and basically more to shut up my grandfather where I am now. He insist the RB is starving her and by soaking the timothy pellets, he thinks she's getting more than she is where they expand. Its not stopping him from sneaking her grain, but otherwise he'd be giving her beet pulp like his horses get. I don't mind them too much, since it gets water in her. 

His two currently get 5lbs of Strategy each plus a scoop of beat pulp pellets split between them. They are SOOO fat.

Today I went out and Misty was eating a bran mash in her stall. So ready to move her but the place won't be ready until Oct.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

This is my grandfather's horse, which he thinks is a touch skinny because he swears he can see rib. Nuts I swear.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you mind my 2 cents worth

Here in New Zealand we don't have boarding barns the way you do. Usually a boarding situation is when we are attending a training course.

The supplying of feed can be an issue. You buy what you want your horse to have and everyone has their own bin in one place. Unfortunately there is always someone who will make their feed go further by using some of yours. It can get very expensive supplementing someone else's horse. If you are going to be there every day, an alternative is to keep your feed at home and carry plastic buckets with clip-tops for each feed the BO is to dump. For example, one feed into one 20 litre bucket, and take the number of buckets you need till your next visit.

Naming covers (and buckets). We stencil the horses name in large letters and our name and phone number in smaller letters, using paint. Even when it fades it is easily readable. With plastic buckets you may need to scuff the surface for the paint to stay on longer.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Rain Shadow said:


> She's on the Raspberry leaves because she is a very marish girl. Cheaper version of mare magic.
> 
> Currently she's not on pasture for more than an hour a day where she is. The pellets are 1lb not a ton, and basically more to shut up my grandfather where I am now. He insist the RB is starving her and by soaking the timothy pellets, he thinks she's getting more than she is where they expand. Its not stopping him from sneaking her grain, but otherwise he'd be giving her beet pulp like his horses get. I don't mind them too much, since it gets water in her.
> 
> ...


I get why you want the raspberry leaves I'm just saying raspberry leaves = magnesium. That's why they are used. And Remission = magnesium. So you have 2 different magnesium supplements...

Ah, on the timothy pellets. LOL. I would definitely get her off them asap. That's why she has hay. Get why it may be a little tricky atm. Sounds like this move will be good for her! She needs that weight off and I'd be pretty concerned about her feet :/.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

If you are boarding - the boarders worry about feeding and watering. If they need special grain yu bring it to them with directions on how much and when and they should take care of it. grain costs extra sometimes though.

bring grooming supplies.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Whenever I've boarded/moved barns I haven't felt the NEED to bring a ton of stuff. I'd bring the horse, lead/halter, some feed/hay to switch him over, and that's all I've absolutely needed. The barns have all supplied basic equipment such as buckets, so I've only needed to bring/buy the bare minimum. I would assume that you need to bring those very basic things, but ask the BO if there's anything else that you need to provide for your horse. BTW, this is coming from someone that's boarded at full care facilities. Hay/grain and containers for storing them were thus provided by the BO. If you're doing self care or providing feed then plan on buying your own containers and keep them secure. If you're preparing your own feed/supplements for the BO to dump then prepare several days' worth in ziplock bags so you know your horse is getting what she needs every day. 

Of course, being horse people I would always bring more than the bare minimum. In addition to the above I'd bring my tack/grooming supplies, fly spray (which I do NOT leave out for others to "borrow"), bathing supplies/basic first aid stuff, things in that nature. Most boarding barns will have a few brushes and a couple bottles of shampoo/first aid stuff laying around just in case, but you'll quickly become a nuisance if you're always using the BO's stuff! Most barns will provide you with a secure place to keep your tack, but some will require you to provide a locker or similar thing.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I get why you want the raspberry leaves I'm just saying raspberry leaves = magnesium. That's why they are used. And Remission = magnesium. So you have 2 different magnesium supplements...
> 
> Ah, on the timothy pellets. LOL. I would definitely get her off them asap. That's why she has hay. Get why it may be a little tricky atm. Sounds like this move will be good for her! She needs that weight off and I'd be pretty concerned about her feet :/.


Raspberry leaves are high in magnesium compared to other foodtsuffs, but don't supply nearly the amount that an actual magnesium supplement provides. The suggested serving of Mare Magic is 3.78 grams, of which some unknown percentage is magnesium (last time I checked I couldn't find a reliable figure for how much magnesium is found in raspberry leaves on average) but it's safe to assume it's a relatively small percentage. A very generous estimate might be 10%, so 0.378 grams of magnesium per serving of Mare Magic. Remission provides 6 grams of magnesium per 1 oz serving. For my horse, FeedXL recommended 9.4 grams per day, so the amount of magnesium in a serving of Mare Magic barely even makes a dent in it.

I really think that Mare Magic, when effective for a certain horse, is effective because of some other chemical compound in it, not because of its magnesium content.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> Raspberry leaves are high in magnesium compared to other foodtsuffs, but don't supply nearly the amount that an actual magnesium supplement provides. The suggested serving of Mare Magic is 3.78 grams, of which some unknown percentage is magnesium (last time I checked I couldn't find a reliable figure for how much magnesium is found in raspberry leaves on average) but it's safe to assume it's a relatively small percentage. A very generous estimate might be 10%, so 0.378 grams of magnesium per serving of Mare Magic. Remission provides 6 grams of magnesium per 1 oz serving. For my horse, FeedXL recommended 9.4 grams per day, so the amount of magnesium in a serving of Mare Magic barely even makes a dent in it.
> 
> I really think that Mare Magic, when effective for a certain horse, is effective because of some other chemical compound in it, not because of its magnesium content.


I've personally never heard seen of it being effective. Seems to be something to make the owners happier and the mare continues to be a witch and they say "oh she would be worse without it!".

Interesting information!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I've personally never heard seen of it being effective. Seems to be something to make the owners happier and the mare continues to be a witch and they say "oh she would be worse without it!".
> 
> Interesting information!


I know a number of people that swear by it, but I agree there could definitely be some 'placebo effect' going on. Not just for raspberry leaves, but for most any supplement... ;-)


----------

